# 62 Cm Molteni Corsa Extra 4 sale on RBR



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Since the Arcobaleno never sold, I'm putting up the CE for sale, asking $2300. I hate to do it, but life is too short and the ski season is approaching.


----------

